# Does the OTA 5.5.893 break root &/or current rooting methods.



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm just wondering if the OTA that is being soak tested currently will break root so that we will not be able to obtain root again? I'm looking for actual experiences here. I know there is forever root, but there were reports awhile back that the OTA would fix that and the current root exploit. So again, I'm looking for actual evidence that someone has taken the OTA and remained, or was able to root again. Thanks


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

no it does not. just do the forever root and your good


----------

